

 A Culture of QA - jrdnsndrgrhm
http://jrdnsndrgrhm.tumblr.com/post/64185563860/a-culture-of-quality-assurance

======
AshMokhberi
I think you're dead on with on with your intuitions. I find QA a problem
because on a traditional production line QA is a very defined process.

However in software what is QA the UI, interaction, API, backend code ?

More to the point do I really need QA ? As a Startup is QA not a part of our
core design and iteration process as we try to achieve "product market fit" ?

